# Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?



## PCGH_Marco (4. März 2011)

*Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Hallo,

wenn ihr die Chance hättet, ein Display zu entwickeln, welche Features wären euch wichtig?

Beispiel:
- 24 Zoll
- S-IPS
- 120 Hertz
- Höhenverstellbar
- Schwarz
- Anschlüsse im Fuss

Marco


----------



## rabe08 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 24"
- schwarz
- irgendeine Art von Kabelmanagement (der Samsung-Ring reicht mir schon)
- möglichst schmaler Rahmen
- leicht höhenverstellbar
- etwas drehbar, 30° links und rechts reichen, 15° sind immer noch besser als nichts
- idealerweise über SW einstellbar, trotzdem aber auch OSD mit Knöpfen wg. OS-Unabhängigkeit
- gute Schwarzdarstellung
- MATT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- und auch matter Rahmen !!!!11111
- 5 Jahre Garantie
- Pixelfehlerklasse I (was anderes kommt nicht in Frage!)

Da ich einen Monitor in den letzten 20 Jahren im Schnitt über 2 PCs verwendet habe (14" CRT, dann 19"CRT, dann 19" TFT, jetzt 24" TFT) kann es ruhig etwas teurer sein.


----------



## Dyn@moFan (4. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-24"
-120Hz
-16:10 Bildformat
-Höhenverstellbar
-Pivot
-LED-Backlight


----------



## Clonemaster (4. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-30" (2560x1600)
-120Hz
-16:10
-Höhenverstellbar, neigbar, drehbar
-LED Backlight
-sehr leicht und dünn
*-umschaltbar von spiegel auf matt * wohl unmöglich 
-kleine Fernbedienung für OSD
-Reaktionszeit <1ms 

wenn schon perfekt, dann richtig !!^^


----------



## Caspar (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*



Clonemaster schrieb:


> -30" (2560x1600)
> -120Hz
> -16:10
> -Höhenverstellbar, neigbar, drehbar
> ...


dito! Dazu noch:

*- matt* (Aber bitte komplett! Auch der Rahmen!)
*- PVA - Bildqualität* (Was anderes kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus.)
- sehr schmaler Rahmen (kein Rahmen?)

... jetzt das Beste...
- für 600€!


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Zwei Displays in einem gebogenen Rahmen für max. 1000€.


----------



## turbosnake (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Höhenverstellbar
24"
120 Hertz
Kabelmanagement
Drehbar
Komplett MATT ich brauche keinen Spiegel


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Um 24", kein Pianofinish, Anschluss für alle Arten, Drehung, Neigung und Pivot als Standard, keine Wischeffekte und Coronabildung, hoher Farbraum, RGB LED, hoher Blickwinkel und Interpolierung von anderen Auflösungen. Preis unterhalb von ca 200 Talern und Strom sparend


----------



## Hansaplast (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

28 Zoll
16:10
Auflösung: 2880 x 1800
48 bit Farbtiefe
mattes Display, vor das man optional eine dünne, beiseitig entspiegelte Echtglasscheibe einhängen kann
rahmenlos, damit man eventuell auch 2-3 Stück direkt nebeneinander packen kann


----------



## midnight (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

30"
2560 x 1600 (16/10)
erweiterter Farbraum, kalibrierbar
matt
schmaler Rahmen
höhenverstellbar, drehbar
Displayport


----------



## Semih91 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Einen Monitor kann man nicht perfekt machen. Man wird immer einen Grund finden, den selbstgewünschten Monitor wieder perfekter zu haben


----------



## Kaki008 (5. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

24" ( 1920x1200)
Schwarz aus gebürstetem Alu *___*
120 Hertz
Gesleevte Anschlusskabel 
Intigrierte HD Webcam
LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit <1ms
Fernbedienung.

Greetz


----------



## Mosed (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

27 Zoll

2560x1600
120 Hz
Mattes Display
Höhenverstellung/Drehung/Neigung
S-IPS 
Reaktionszeit ausreichend für sämtliche Spiele/Videos
24p und 50 Hz Unterstützung
Genaue Farbwiedergabe
HDMI/DVI/Displayport-Anschlüsse
Wählbares Interpolationsverhalten für sämtliche Auflösungen (1:1, seitengetreu, Vollbild) an allen Anschlüssen
Bild-in-Bild-Funktion
RGB-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Lautlos (kein Fiepen, etc.)

Das wars auch schon


----------



## klefreak (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Für mich wären folgende Daten interessant:

24" oder mehr
1080p oder mehr
möglichst schmaler Rand !! (eyefinity,...)
*Row interleaved POLARISATION- Filter* (Zalman..)
ev. 120hz

alles andere sind für mich Goodies


----------



## moe (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

24" oder mehr
1920x1080 oder mehr
schwerer standfuß
höhenverstellbar, dreh- und neigbar
sehr schmaler (gar kein?) rahmen
matt
satte schwarzwerte


----------



## fuddles (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

24"
SuperAmoled
3D ohne Brille
Schwenkarm zur Montage an Wand oder zum Aufstellen.
Ambilight


----------



## Klutten (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Da schiebe ich meinen persönlichen Favoriten vor, den Dell U2410

- genau mein Design
- 16:10 Format
- ein IPS-Panel
- Verstellbereich + Pivot-Funktion
- ein eckiger Standfuß

Dem Monitor fehlt einzig und allein die LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


----------



## ReaCT (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

30"@ 2560 x 1600 + auf der Rückseite ein Full HD Display mit 24 " für Filme, dass sich deaktivieren lässt.
PVA
matt 
Gebürsteter Alurahmen in schwarz
ergonomisch: Höhenverstellbar und drehbar
120Hz
Inpultlag von <15ms 
Reaktionszeit <15ms
Gutes OSD oder Fernbedienung
Netztschalter, der das Gerät ausschaltet sobald kein Bild kommt
Rahmen sollte zur Präsentation des Alus ca. 4 cm breit sein 
2 HDMI; 1 DL DVI; 1 DP
LED's nur wenn der Farbraum nicht leidet
Antischmutzbeschichtung gegen Fingerabbrücke
Stromverbrauch egal
bis zu 600 candela iwas damit ich Bekannte davon abbringen kann am PC rum zu testen *blend*
3500€+ wenn ich das Geld hätte, damit nicht viele das Ding haben, oder Limitierung. Da ich das Geld nicht habe wären 500 € nice


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-120Hz
-16:10
-22-27"
-gute Reaktionszeit und Inputlag
-leicht zu reinigen
-LED
-Ausziehbarer Headset/Kopfhörerhalter


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Da schiebe ich meinen persönlichen Favoriten vor, den Dell U2410
> 
> - genau mein Design
> - 16:10 Format
> ...



Zufälle gibt es.  Der steht auch bei mir zu Hause. So muss ein Monitor aussehen.


----------



## RapToX (7. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

den (fast) perfekten monitor hab ich für mich schon gefunden: benq xl2410t
von der optik und funktionalität her gibts da für mich nichts mehr zu verbessern 

was dem teil zur perfektion fehlt:

16:10 (leider immer seltener)
bessere ausleuchtung an den rändern
verbesserte blickwinkelabhängigkeit
veraltete d-sub schnittstelle gegen displayport tauschen (in welcher zeit leben wir denn?!)


----------



## Painkiller (11. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 24" - 28"
- matt
- LED
- Fernbedienung 
- kein Klavierlackrahmen + Standfuß
- schnelle Reaktionszeit
- dünner Rahmen
- Farbe: Schwarz
- Höhenverstellbar
- Kippbar
- 120 hz


----------



## Hagrid (13. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

#27"
#Pivot
#matt weiß  (ich finde, dadurch wirkt der Screen größer)
#höhenverstellbar
#120 Hz
#kippbar
#360° drehbar
#USB
#und das alles unter 200€


----------



## B3RG1 (13. März 2011)

30" (2.560 x 1.600)
21:9 -> gebogen 
OLED
120 Hz oder (Zukunftsmusik) 240 Hz
Pivot, höhenverstellbar, neigbar, drehbar
Mattes Display und matter Rahmen
Für 600- 700€ (gerne noch billiger, falls möglich )
E: und natürlich voll spieletauglich


----------



## Gast1111 (13. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Also:
24 Zoll
Höhernverstellbar
240 Hz (So sind 3D und 120Hz möglich )
Schwarz
Matt (Display und Gehäuse)
S-IPS
1ms Reaktionszeit + Inputlag
Kontrast (nicht dynamisch) 10000:1
3840x2400


----------



## Painkiller (14. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

*Grübel* Der pefekte Monitor + Sticky-Thread *Grübel*

Das riecht förmlich nach einem Monitor in der PCGH-Edition.


----------



## ReaCT (14. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*



B3RG1 schrieb:


> 30" (2.560 x 1.600)
> 21:9 -> gebogen
> OLED
> 120 Hz oder (Zukunftsmusik) 240 Hz
> ...


 

Würdest du mir sagen, wie du 2.560 x 1.600 Pixel im 21:9 Format bekommen willst?


----------



## Kaffee und Kuchen (19. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

24 Zoll 1900x1200 Pixel Mattes Display IPS oder PVa aber gleichzeitig 2ms und 120Hz
Displayport 2xDvi 2xHdmi
LED Backlight und eine Ausleuchtung die man Nachts nicht bemerkt heist schwarz ist schwarz 
Kein Klarlack (Staub) Pivot Minirand für Eyefinity


----------



## stingray (20. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-30" 16:9 Display
-S-IPS Panel mit neu entwickelten Polarisationsfilter und weiterentwickelter Anti-Glare-Folie (Stichwort IPS-Glitzern)
-Schwarz mattes Plastikgehäuse oder schwarzes, gebürstetes Aluminium
-sehr schmaler Gehäuserand
-Abnehmbarer Standfuß samt VESA Bohrungen
-Pixeldichte über 100dpi
-je zwei HDMI und DisplayPort Anschlüsse mit Durchschleifmöglichkeit
-240Hz Technologie
-Reaktionszeit von 1ms mit niedrigem Inputlag
-CCFL Backlight
-"kapazitive" Druckknöpfe und 3D animiertes Menü
-eventuell verzicht auf Overdrive, keine Corona Effekte
-homogene Helligkeitsverteilung mit maximaler Abweichung von 1%
-Kontrast 100000:1
-maximale Lichtstärke von 500cd/m²
-keine hochfrequente Geräuschemission
-natürlich ohne Pixelfehler
-sRGB Farbprofil
-Wahl zwischen korrekten Seitenverhältnis und Letterbox "auffüllen"


----------



## T4nk (20. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- schmaler Rahmen
- höhenverstellbar!
- led hintergrundbeleuchtung
- sehr geringe reaktionszeit und inputlag
- kein klarlack und wenn doch, dann keiner der leicht verkratzt


----------



## JFF78 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

geringe Blickwinkelabhängigkeit
automatische Helligkeitsregelung
Farbechtheit wie beim CRT
gute Garantiebedingungen/Service
keine störende Pixelfehler

Ich vermisse gute große *non* Wide Screen Monitore denn für Filme gucken habe ich einen Fernseher. Aber wegen WS Hype sind sie kaum noch verfügbar


----------



## Lyran (20. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*


26"
1920x1200
120 Hz
schnelle Reaktionszeit
mattes Display
gute Farbdarstellung und "echtes" Schwarz!
nicht kippelnder, höhenverstellbarer Fuß
kein Klavierlack
DVI, HDMI und DisplayPort (man weiß ja nie )
verstellbare Helligkeit ohne das Brummen anzufangen..
Schutz gegen Insekten die hinters Display krabbeln können (ist mir bei nem älteren LG Flatron passiert)
bezahlbar!!


----------



## KaitoKid (20. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Ich finde, mein BenQ X2410T ist schon perfekt, er bräuchte nur noch ein S-IPS Panel


----------



## byte1981 (20. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27"
- 1920x1080 (16:9)
- 240 Hz
- LED
- Farben sollte er optimal darstellen
- Anschlüsse: 2xHDMI, 2xDP, 1xDVI
- Pivot
- komplett Matt sollte er sein
- Pixelfehlerklasse 1
- USB Hub
- Headset Halterung 
- 10 Jahre Garantie + Vor-Ort-Service


----------



## axel25 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-24-27"
-1920x1200 (16:10)
-240Hz oder normal 
-LED
-Anschlüsse: DVI-D, VGA, HDMI und Displayport
-Matte
-gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung
-2*USB
-Klemmmöglichkeiten für Kabel (Maus, Tastatur usw.)
-15ms-Reaktionszeit bei Farben und 2ms-Grau zu Grau (?)
-Pixelfehlerklasse 1


----------



## KILLTHIS (26. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

24"
Wenigstens 1 HDMI-Anschluss
matt
1920x1080 (16:9)
Geringe Reaktionszeit (Keine Coronas, Wischeffekte oder dergleichen)
Gute Farbdarstellung (Ich will echtes Schwarz!)
LED-Backlight
Vernünftige Möglichkeit zum Adjustieren des Monitors
Kein unsinniger Klavierlack

Und etwas abseits:
Bitte keine Audio-Anschlüsse. Sowas habe ich noch nie verwendet und werde es wohl auch nie.


----------



## OctoCore (28. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Größe: na ja... jenachdem, wieviel Platz ich habe... aber min. 24"
(P)VA wäre nett. Absolutes _no go_ für TN.
Matt.
DVI, DP, HDMI
10-Bit-Farbtiefe wäre schön, aber nicht zwingend.
16:10 ist Pflicht.
Kein Hochglanzplastik (geht diese Unsinnsmode nie vorbei?)
Höhenverstellbar.
RGB-LED-Backlight, nicht einfach nur weiße LEDs


----------



## Godaishu (31. März 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 30" 2560x1600
- LED 
- 120Hz
- Höhenverstellbar
- Pivot
- Matt, aber nicht sooo wichtig
- Anschlüsse im Fuß
- Dünnstmöglicher Rahmen
- DVI, D-Sub, HDMI, DisPort
- S-IPS / PVA (nur kein TN) mit unter 6ms und sehr geringem Inputlag!!!
- Intelligentes OSD, einfach zu verstehen, umfangreich und intuitiv
- Einstellbare Bildmodi bei denen sich jemand was gedacht hat: Soll heissen Film macht auch Sinn für Filme und Bildbearbeitung eignet sich auch für selbige.

Das Feature welches ich bei aktuellen Monitoren vermisse, ist die Möglichkeit sie um 360° zu drehen. Mit Anschlüssen im Fuß würde das gehen. Verstehe garnicht wieso das niemand realisiert hat, zumindest im Gaming/Multimedia Segment. 

Und wehe das Ding fiept oder brummt in irgendeiner Weise ... dafür könnte ich meinen aktuellen Monitor regelmäßig grillen 

Der Spielerei wegen würde ich gerne Ambilight dabei haben ... stelle ich mir ganz nett vor. 

Dafür würde ich schon ne Menge zahlen, aber selbst dann werde ich wohl nie erleben das es all das in einem Monitor gibt 


G


----------



## Lolm@n (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

MD230x3

mit schnellerer reaktionszeit und um den tausender herum 

MfG


----------



## NCphalon (5. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

16:10/1920x1200
Polarisiertes TN-Panel
Local Dimming LED Beckslight
Robuste Verarbeitung ohne was glänzendes


----------



## iceman650 (8. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

1080i
27"
LED-Backlight
Gute Farben (inkl. schwarzem Schwarz)
Mattschwarzer (schmaler) Rahmen, kratzunempfindlich für LANs.
Mattes Display!
Höhenverstellbar!
Bezahlbar 

Mfg, ice


----------



## zøtac (8. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Mattes 27" IPS Panel mit 2560*1440 Auflösung und nem schickem Gehäuse aus gebürstetem Aluminium. 
Dazu noch <1ms Reaktionszeit und 1cm oder dünner. Das ganze natürlich zu nem bezahlbarem preis


----------



## Leandros (9. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 3 x 30" (7680x4800) 
- Biegbar (SAMOLED!!!) | Im virtel Kreis um mich rum
- 120Hz
- 16:10
- LED Backlight
- sehr leicht und dünn
- Robust (Lan Partys )
- Matt
- Reaktionszeit <1ms 
- Keine schlieren
- PVA Bildqualität in hinsicht auf Farben etc
- Guter Schwarzwert
- keinen Rahmen
- leicht 
- faltbar (Die "drei, in einem, Bildschirme auf die Größe von einem Falten!)


----------



## s|n|s (9. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

ohne utopisch zu werden:
-120 Hz
-höhenverstellbar
-Pivot
- mindestens 24Zoll
- 1920x1200
- IPS-Panel, also große Blickwinkel
- input-lag spieletauglich


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

da lege ich mal los
16-10
energy effizient
kein  input lag
sehr kurze reaktionzeit farbe zu farbe max 15ms
kein ghosting
keine schlieren
s-ips
niedrige einstellbare ausleutung
matt bzw leicht glänzend
neigbar und höhenverstellbar
stabiler standfuss
gleichmäßige ausleutung max 10%
1:1 darstellung
seitengerechte darstelung
gute interpoliration
Viele anschlüsse,bsp hdmi,minhdmi,2XdVI-D analoger anschluss vga
120hz

sowas gab es mal nur als TN hp w2407h ohne 120hz das gab es da noch nicht


----------



## CeresPK (12. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 24"
- 2560x1600
- 120Hz
- LED Backlight
- geringer Inputlag
- niedrige Reaktionszeit
- mattes Display
- matter Rahmen
- Höhenverstellbar, Neig- und Schwenkbar

mfg Ceres


----------



## dogy (24. April 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Mattes Display
Matter Rahmen
120 Hz
PVA oder IPS Panel mit tauglichen Reaktionszeiten
Höhenverstellbarkeit
HDMI und DisplayPort (inkl. HDCP)
LED Backlight

Wobei alles ausser dem matten Rahmen für mich Bedingungen sind, damit ich einen Monitor heute überhaupt kaufen würde.


----------



## Pumpi (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 3840 x 1650 (21:9) ca. 36-38"
- volle Ergonomie + Wandhalterungsmöglichkeit
- schnelles IPS, meinetwegen auch spiegelnd, I like BonBon 
- 120 Hz über Displayport ist klar
- Übernahme von allen Auflösungen ohne Interpolierung, sondern echt Skalierung
- Rand ist dann auch egal 

Ps: ppi (dpi) über 110 bringt leider nichts, weil dann sehr schlecht bediehnbar (Buttons zu klein)


----------



## BikeRider (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 120 Hz
- höhenverstellbar
- Pivot
- 24Zoll
- 1920x1200
- IPS-Panel, also große Blickwinkel
- input-lag spieletauglich
- echt Skalierung aller Bildschirmauflösungen 
- sparsam im Stromverbrauch
- kein Steckernetzteil
- LED Backlight
-  Bitte keine blaue Power-LED


----------



## Patze (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*


                       Pivotfunktion (dreht das Bild dann um 90°)
                       Höhenverstellung
                       Swivel (seitlich drehbar/schwenkbar)
                       Tiltfunktion (neigbar)
                       HDCP Unterstützung
                       Interpolationsverhalten wählbar
                       Schwarzes Gehäuse matt
                       Netzteil intern
                       Netzteil extern
                       Stromverbrauch im Betrieb bis max. 30 Watt
                       16:10 Format
                       IPS Panel
Spieletauglich
DVI, HDMI und Display Port
                       Preis bis 300 EUR
Wahrscheinlich ein Dell 
Die Umfrage mit Balkendiagramm (auswählbaren Kriterien) wäre hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-wie-sieht-der-euer-perfekte-monitor-aus.html


----------



## juergen28 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 24'' IPS Panel
- 16:10 Format
- Höhenverstellung
- Spieletauglich

In zwei Tagen meiner......ASUS PA246Q

*
*


----------



## Clawhammer (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Definitiv müssten 2 USB Anschlüsse dran sein, für die Funkmaus/Tastatur


----------



## Vaykir (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Wunschliste:


Full-HD-Auflösung
LED-Display
sehr dünn
absolut randlos
höhenverstellbar, drehbar, neigbar
schmaler Fuß
Möglichkeit der Wandhalterung
schwarz


----------



## Superwip (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Warum so bescheiden? 

Meine Wunschliste:


Auflösung: 4096x2560 4k
Diagonale: 76,2cm (30 Zoll)
Panel: FED oder OLED, Matt
Frequenz: 120Hz (oder mehr)
Rand: möglichst Randlos, jedenfalls unter 5mm
Gehäusematerial: schwarz eloxiertes Aluminium
Montage: VESA Wandhalterung, höhenverstellbar, drehbar und neigbar
Inputlag: unabhängig von den gewählten Bildschirmeinstellungen <1ms Inputlag (<<0,1ms Reaktionszeit sind bei den genannten Bildschirmtechnologien sowieso selbstverständlich)
Netzteil: Externes Netzteil
Umfangreiche Kalibrierungsoptionen
Helligkeit: 400cd/m² (oder mehr) maximal (für 3D)
Anschluss: Doppel-Quadlink Displayport 1.2 (einfacher Quadlink Displayport 1.2 reicht bei der Auflösung nur für 60Hz)
Dann brauche ich nurnoch eine GraKa für das Teil; problematischerweise unterstützen sowohl die gängigen AMD als auch die nVidia GraKas (auch die "klassischen" Profimodelle) nur Duallink Displayport 1.2 oder jedenfalls eine Maximale Auflösung von 2560x1600 @60Hz pro Bildschirm...

aber Irgendwie muss sich das Problem lösen lassen, es gibt ja durchaus 4K Bildschirme und Beamer


----------



## Zsinj (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 24 Zoll HD
- sehr gute Reaktionszeit und Inputlag
- LED-Backlight 
- VESA
- Schwarz, matt
- möglichst schmaler Rahmen
- HDMI/DVI/Displayport
- gutes OSD, leicht einzustellen
- kein Webkam, USB, Sound krimskrams
- kein fiepen, surren oder sonstwas 
evtl.
- 120 Hertz
- Bild-in-Bild-Funktion
- ohne Standfuß  (VESA-Aufhängung)


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-24"
-LED
-Höhenverstellbar
-gute Raktionszeit
-geiles Aussehen


----------



## rehacomp (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-Full HD mit allen Formaten muss unterstüzt werden
-HDMI
-Displayport
-in alle richtungen einstellbar (höhe, winkel, neigung)
-Wandmontage
-alles matt
-Stromsparend (mit Lichtsensor, der die nötige Helligkeit regelt)
-einfache umschaltung der eingänge (nicht wie bei meinem jetzt, das ich da 8 klicks im OSD brauche)
-gute (versteckte) Kabelführung
-schmale Rahmen

und das übliche:
-gutes Bild mit guter ausleuchtung
- der größe entsprechend vernünftige Auflösungen
- gute Reaktionszeiten
usw.


----------



## Niza (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-mind. Full HD
-möglichst groß
-geringe Reaktionszeiten
-gute Spieletauglichkeit
-gutes Bild
-möglichst Energieeffizient 
-möglichst schmaler Rahmen
-gute und einfache Reinigungsmöglichkeit der Bildfläche (dafür gutes Material der Bildfläche)
-3D Fähig


----------



## negert (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

27"
2560 x 1600 (16/10)
Prophoto-RGB Farbraum
kalibrierbar
S-IPS
matt
schmaler Rahmen weils einfach edler aussieht wenn mehrere nebeneinander stehen
Pivot-Funktion 


Naja und das wenns geht unter 500Euro das Stück


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Also meiner müsste:

24" @ 2560 x 1600
2 x Displayport
2 x HDMI
Höhneverstellbar, Neigbar und Drehbar (Mit Lagesensor)
OLED mit 240hz
DLan
So gut wie kein Inputlag
0,01ms Reaktionzeit
3 x USB3.0
Webcam @ 8 MegaPixel (3264 x 2448)
3D Ready
1mm Rand
0,9cm Dick
Touch einschalter
Multitouch
Geschliffenes/Gehärtetes Aluminium
10watt Verbrauch

Das wäre mein Monitor xD


----------



## Spinal (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Also mit der Größe tu ich mich etwas schwer. Ich mag große Pixel, aber Full HD sollte es schon sein deshalb wäre folgendes wünschenswert:

26"
1920x1080
IPS oder VA Panel
"Gute" Elektronik
Gute Reaktionszeit und Inputlag
Schick (schmaler Rahmen, kein billig Klavierlackoptik Plastik)
gute Ergonomie
Günstig

Naja, bleibt hauptsächlich wegen letzterem halt erstmal ein Wunschtraum 

OLED und co wären natürlich toll, aber kommt ja alles erst noch.

bye
Spinal


----------



## kampfschaaaf (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Hallo erstmal - hier meine Wunschliste:

äußerlich:
- keinen Rahmen (oder so gut wie keinen)
- keine verspiegelten Flächen, also weder auf dem Gehäuse, noch dem Panel
- schwerer, stabiler Fuß mit aktivem USB-Hub nach vorne 3 und nach hinten 3 Ports
- Pivotfunktion - dazu gehört natürlich die Höhen- und Neigungsverstellung des Fußes!
- Option: wahlweise anklippsbare aktive Soundbar
- Kopfhörer/Mike-Buchse
- echter gut zugänglicher Netzschalter
- Durch das USB angeschlossen: Möglichkeit die Menüs des Monitors vom PC aus mit der Maus zu steuern und nicht über fummelige, unsichtbare kleine Tasten

Innen
- mindestens IPS Panel
- 1920x1200 für 26"
- 2560x1440 für 27"
- 2560x1600 für 30"
- 400er Leuchtdichte
- mindestens 4stelliger echter Kontrastwert
- echte 17ms oder schneller
- unter 100W/h Verbrauch bei Hinterlicht auf Werkseinstellung
Preisvorstellung für 26" 500 Euronen
27" 650 Euronen
30" 950 Euronen
Utopie, ich weiß. Aber das wäre es mir schon wert!

MfG kampfschaaaf


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

also mein Perfekter Monitor sähe wie folgt aus:

+ 30" IPS Panel
+ RGB-LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
+ 120 Hz
+ 2560x1600 Pixel (16:10)
+ 2x DVI / DP / HDMI
+ 100% vom Adobe RGB Farbraum

eig wäre ich hier schon Feuer und Flamme für das Teil 

aber zur wirklichen Perfketion hätte ich noch gerne 

+ schmalen Rand
+ hohenverstellbar/neigbar/kippbar
+ Privot-Funktion
+ Fernbedienung
+ HD-Webcam
+ Kabelmanagement
+ Dockingfunktion für Notebooks... ähnlich Apples thunderbolt-Display
(in diesem Fall vllt. 1x USB 3.0 für Ethernet, Kamera, USB-Hub, etc)
+ USB-Hub
+ Energie-effizienz
+ Material: Aluminum, gebürstet in schwarz versteht sich 

(und um das ganze völlig unrealistisch und wirklich zum perfekten Monitor zu machen..
+Multi-Touch für bis zu 10 Berührpunkte 
dementsprechend mit Antifingerabdruckbeschichtung)

ob glare oder nicht ist mir in diesem Falle egal
vllt. eine Option wie bereits erwähnt mit optionaler Glasscheibe


----------



## Lord_Lion (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

• 24"
• S-IPS
• guter Schwarzwert
• Pivot
• 1920x1200px (16:10)
• *MATT!!!* (Rahmen, Fuß, etc.)
• schmaler Rahmen! (max. 1cm)
• 120Hz


----------



## paulol (4. August 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27 Zoll
- S-IPS
- WLED Beleuchtung
- 120 Hertz (3DVision zertifiziert)
- Höhenverstellbar
- Schwarz, Matt mit Sichtschutz
- Edgeless
- 2560x1600
- Pivot
- Displayport und DVI


----------



## DarthLAX (7. August 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

hm....das ist gut 

- größe ca. 28-32 zoll - zumindest für den anfang, später vll noch größer ....so 40 zoll (für konsolen und als TV)
- farbe schwarz oder schwarz-rot (bedien elemente in blut- bzw. wein-rot)
- rahmen möglichst schmal
- viele ansteck möglichkeiten - auch für mehrere PCs - also z.B. 3x DVI und 3x HDMI...und vll 1x minimum VGA (mit umschalt möglichkeit im fuß integriert)
- dreh und neigbar (d.h. man soll das ding auch um die eigene achse drehen können, ohne dazu den fuß drehen zu müssen und ohne das es dabei knirscht und knackt als wenn was kaputt gehen würde)
- stabiler fuß (KEIN GEWACKEL)
- höhenverstellbar (damit man das ding "ausfahren" kann, wenn man nen tisch ohne monitor empore hat)
- fernsteuerung (damit man auch vom bett aus was ändern kann)
- klavierlack oberfläche
- alte anschlüsse vorhanden (VGA!)
- keine pixelfehler
- garantie 5 jahre
- vll mit anderer technologie als standart panel....mit besserer schwarz darstellung (so gut wie bei nem plasma TV)
- 120 HZ (hat ja leider immer noch nur 23,6 zoll da - und dafür gebe ich kein geld aus, wenn das kleiner als mein aktueller schirm (24 zoll) ist)
- 3D-Brille schon dabei
- Glänzende Oberfläche (bringt lebendigere farben IMHO)
- kaum bis keine blickwinkelabhängigkeit (mein aktueller schirm ist da böse, wenn er dunkle dinge darstellt, dann muss man so sitzen das man direkt davor sitzt und direkt mittig drauf guckt, sonst verzerren sich die farben)
- format 16:9 (hab 16:10 bei meinem größeren und find des net so toll)
- LED-Backlight (RGB - net farbloser weißer mist)
- geringe reaktionszeit
- kaum bis keinen input-lag
- auflösung "besser" als full HD d.h. sowas wie 1920x1200 (hat mein 24er und ich find des gut)
- extrem hoher farbraum
- hoher kontrast
- andere auflösungen einstellbar (ohne das es gequetscht/verzerrt aussieht)
- evtl. fuß und rahmen aus metall (bin kein so extremer plastik-freak)
- massiver fuß (also nicht so nen "strich" wo man meint, das der abbrechen müsste wie samsung das gerade verbaut)
- headset halterung (hätte was, meins liegt immer in der schachtel von meinem speedlink: Medusa (welches kaputt ging) die edel ist wie sau....mit samt ausgekleidet sag ich nur)
- evtl. usb-hub (3.0 nat.)
- ambilight (wegen stimmung und beleuchtung - liebe sowas)
- mit nem koffer dazu (zum mitnehmen auf LAN-Parties)
- alle anschlüsse im Fuß (wegen drehen und so)
- gleichmäßige ausleuchtung (max 1-2% unterschied)
- kein gefiepe/gebrumme oder gesurre oder sonstigen krach (hatte ich zwar noch nie, stell ich mir aber NERVIG vor - währe bei mir nen grund das um zu tauschen und wenn des net geht, dann kauf ich halt "da" bei den hersteller nix mehr!)
- lichtsensor (wie bei meinem Samsung Galaxy SII - damit das ding mich net blendet, wenn es gute helligkeitswerte auf zu weisen hat)
- evtl. noch ne webcam (brauch ich zwar nicht, ist aber dann und wann praktisch)
- evtl. lautsprecher integriert, die sich mit nem soundsystem zusammenschalten lassen
- evtl. (dies ist nen gimmick, net wirklich nötig): touch-oberfläche  mit 10 finger multi-touch 

das währe perfekt....ohne meine evtl.'s sollte auch ein preis von um die 500 Euro möglich sein 

mfg LAX


----------



## Citynomad (23. August 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27 Zoll
- S-IPS
- mattes Display
- WLED Beleuchtung
- 120 Hertz (3DVision zertifiziert)
- höhenverstellbar
- drehbar
- neigbar
- Pivotfunktion
- rahmenlos
- 2560x1440
- 2x Displayport, 2x DVI und 2x HDMI
- Vesa Halterung
- Lautsprecher
- DVB-T/S/C Tuner
- Analoger Tuner
- PiP Funktion
- Digitaler Tonausgang


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (4. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

hoher Kontrastumfang (gerne durch pixelgenaues Local Dimming)
saubere Farbwiedergabe (bei Bedarf gerne durch RGB-LEDs)
umfangreiche Anpassungsmöglichkeiten
Matter Bildschirm
Unaufdringliches Gehäuse
Ergonomische Anpassbarkeit (Drehbar, neigbar usw.)
keine blinkende LED im Standby
schlierenfreie Darstellung ohne Störeffekte

Damit erstmal genug, ich will ja nicht zu unrealistisch werden. *g*


----------



## ile (8. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Also perfekt wäre er (auch wenn evtl. nicht realisierbar):

- 120 Hz
- PVA/IPS-Panel (--> exzellente Farbqualität und gute Blickwinkel)
- mattes Display
- 22"
- FullHD oder 1920x1200 (wobei man bei 16:10 ja mittlerweile anscheinend (leider) in Spielen vom Sichtbereich benachteiligt ist)
- ältere Auflösungen im richtigen Seitenverhältnis anzeigbar (mit schwarzem Rand)
- LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung
- Drehbar, neigbar, höhenverstellbar, Pivot
- Helligkeiteitssensor mit anpassbarer "Grund"helligkeit und anpassbarer Sensitivität
- sehr gute Interpolationsleistung
- sehr geringer Inputlag, Reaktionszeit
- keine Schlierenbildung, kein Ghosting

Den würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## Fischer995 (12. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-27"
-3d Vision ready
-120hz
-schmaler Rahmen
-Rahmen klavierlook , Bildschirm matt und nicht spiegeln
-leicht höhenverstellbar
-Drehbar
-max. 2560x1600
Würde den gleich nehmen ((: aber da denk ich ma wirds nich unter 600 bleiben ^^


----------



## Zeto89 (19. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27"
- Schmaler Rahmen
- 120Herz
- Gehäuse aus Aluminium gefertigt
- Drehbar
- leicht aber nicht zu doll spiegelndes Display für optimalen Schwarzwert und Kontrast


Hilft dieser Threat bei der Entwicklung von Monitoren, meint ihr die Hersteller schauen mal rein was der Endbenutzer so alles gerne hätte?


----------



## EnergyCross (19. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27-30 zoll
- rahmen so schmal es geht (meiner ist 15mm) 
- keine nervende Power LED
- keine hässligen Aufkleber und Beschriftungen am Rand
- kein Plastik - Alu ist unterste Grenze
- Dreh,- Kipp - und Höhenverstellbarer Standfuß
- Klein gehaltener Standfuß, jedoch nicht zu klein damit er instabil wird.
- Schwarz matt oder klavierlack
- 120 Hz
- 2560x1600
- Hintergrundbeleuchtung (Kaltlichtkathoden, Farben einstellbar)
- USB-Hub
- genug Anschlüsse, mindestens je 1 VGA, DVI, HDMI
- *BEZAHLBAR*


----------



## Pixy (22. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-43 Zoll
-32:10 Format
-Matt
-DVI bzw. HDMI
-Bezahlbar

*Alternative*

-24 Zoll
-16-10
-Matt
-DVI, HDMI
-keine Lautsprecher (braucht kaum ein Mensch)
-Höhenverstellbar
-Sehr schmaler Rand
-S-IPS
-Das ganze noch in diesem Leben
-Preis ca. 400€


----------



## JawMekEf (25. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*



Kaki008 schrieb:


> 24" ( 1920x1200)
> Schwarz aus gebürstetem Alu *___*
> 120 Hertz
> Gesleevte Anschlusskabel
> ...


 
Signed


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. September 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27 Zoll
- besseres Panel
- 120 Hz
- 2560x1440
- möglichst wenig Inputlag usw.
- Displayport, HDMI, DVI-D
- 100€
- matt
Das wäre PERFEKT 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Crix1990 (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-24 Zoll
-1920X1200
-2ms Input
-Displayport
-LED
-Matt
-Schlichtes schwarzes Design
-unter 300€

Wer was kennt, bitte melden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

25,5"
1920x1200 (und Unterstützung und sauber skalierte und 1:1 Darstellung für alle kleineren spezifizierten Auflösungen!)
S-IPS
120 Hz Ansteuerung
kein erweiterter Farbraum und 8 Bit (oder RGBLED und 10 Bit Panel/12 Bit LUT ohne Preisaufschlag  )
integrierte KVM-Funktionalität via PS/2
höhenverstellbar
rotation um die Hochachse innerhalb des Monitors (d.h. nicht auf dem Tisch)
!!lautlos!!
helligkeitsregelung über drehrädchen von 40 bis 400 cd/m²
Inpultag <10 ms
Reaktionszeit möglichst niedrig versteht sich von selbst. Real 20 ms im Worst Case wären schonmal ein Fortschritt.

Preislich hätte ich vor ein paar Monaten 400-500 € gesagt, jetzt sag ich 200 € + Genrauchtwert eines ein paar Monate alten ZR24w


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-27 Zoll
-AH - IPS oder normal IPS (ohne glitzern)
-Led
-endlich mal einen für Gamer
-satte Farben
-niedriger Input Lag sowie Reaktionszeit 
-sehr schmaler Rahmem
-ohne Lautsprecher
-Matt


----------



## Hobgobbi (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

30Zoll
16:10 2560x1600
matt!!!
schnelle Reaktionszeit
120Hertz


----------



## Airboume (9. Oktober 2011)

*So muss der perfekte Monitor aussehen:*

-24Zoll
-16:9
-4k Auflösung
-LED/OLED
-guter Schwarzwert
-gute Helligkeitsverteilung
-hohe Farbtreue
-120Hz
-schnelle Reaktionszeit
-Polfilter Ready
-Anschlüsse am Fuß (bitte kein VGA mehr! )
-keine Lautsprecher
-schmaler Rahmen
-matt schwarz
-ultrageiles Design ;D

Bitte bis morgen zu mir nach Hause


----------



## ButchCassidy (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Hallo,
mein perfekter Monitor sollte folgendes aufweisen:

30-40 Zoll Groß
200hz-800hz
2D und 3D-fähig ohne Brille
DVI/HDMI/USB/VLC-Infrarot
Blickwinkelunabhängig
Input Lag = 0-1
grey to grey max. 0-2ms
raise to fall max. 0-2ms

Gehäuse und Fuss matt (Chamäleon passt sich aufgrund von Sensoren der Hintergrundfarbe an) man sieht quasi nur das Display
OAD=OnAirDisplay: Funktionen werden durch Fingerzeig in Richtung des Display´s verändert, ähnlich einem Touchscreen nur das es quasi in der Luft geschieht

Sourroundsound durch z.B 4 zusätzliche Miniboxen die mit dem Monitor verbunden (Funk/Lichtfrequenz) Sensoren erkennen die Kopfposition um immer die optimale Tonwiedergabe zu gewährleisten, abgestimmt auf Musik oder PC-Spiele z.B hört man ob ein Geräusch von rechts oben oder hinten links unten kommt.

Mehr fällt mir spontan nicht ein aber irgendetwas fehlt noch 

Gruß
Butchcassidy


----------



## Infin1ty (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

30" Groß
WQHD Auflösung
120 Hz
Ohne 3D Müll
Thunderbolt-, DVIanschluss
S-IPS Panel
Rahmen aus gebürstetem Mattschwarzem Alu
Dünner Rahmen
Ohne Penisverlängerung a-la 1ms Reaktionszeit etc.
Entspiegelt

Das ganze bitte für 400 Euro und ich bin glücklich


----------



## hennigh (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Mein Wunschmonitor sollte wie folgt aussehen: 



- 22" - 24" Groß 

- sehr gutes Panel was dir Bildqualität angeht damit man auch Filme sich anschauen kann 
- optimalen Input-Lag, damit man auch gut Spiele spielen kann. - keine oder nur minimale Lichthöfe, 
- seht gute Ausleuchtung 
- schwarz sollte auch als schwarz wiedergegeben werden, und weiß als weiß 
- kein nerviges Brummen oder Fiepen wenn man vor dem Monitor sitzt 
- Anschlüsse wie Display-Port und HDMI sollten vorhanden sein 
- entspiegelt bzw. nur minimal verspiegelt 
- höhenverstellbar 
- Lieferbar in Deutschland sollte er auch sein 

- Preis so um die 600,-€ 


Gimicks wie 3D, USB-Ports oder 120 MHz wären nett aber bei dem Preis wohl nicht machbar.

Einfach ein Monitor, wo man mal keine Abstriche mach muss.  

Zur Zeit sieht es ja so aus: Entweder gutes Bild, aber für Spiele absolut ungeeignet, oder aber
Für Spiele und alles was mit schnellen Bewegungen zu tun hat geeignet, aber die Bildqualität ist mäßig bis schlecht.


----------



## Lightfire (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

ab 24" darunter lohnt nicht mehr
keine Pixelfehler oder sofortiger Austausch
nicht wieder VGA zum leben erwecken DVI (kleinster Standard)

und nun das Beste zum schluss

Günstig anbieten (nicht 100 zwischen Händler)


----------



## CptSam (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Wird es demnächst ein PCGH-Display geben? 

Das Display dann am besten mit der neuen Technik von Sony also *"richtige" LEDs* und nicht nur die 
Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Das ganze *in 27"* für Zocker, *ohne 3D*, *mattes* Gehäuse, 2-3x HDMI/ 1xDVI
dann muss es nur noch bezahlbar sein. Und am besten steht noch Samsung drauf^^


----------



## agentsmith1612 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

24 Zoll 16:10 auf keinen Fall 16:9 (hate)
1920*1200 Pixel
Höhenverstellbar, neigbar
USB Anschlüsse, Kartenleser

eben alles genau wie mein Dell UltraSharp 2407WFP
wenn der noch LED Beleuchtung hätte wäre es perfekt, der brauch so nämlich 90 Watt.


----------



## devon (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Ich glaub mein DELL U2711 ist der Optimale TFT alles an anschlüsse Farbechtheit größe preis alles passt!


----------



## Patze (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

@devon: Schreib doch bitte was zu deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Dell: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/173072-sammelthread-dell-monitore.html


----------



## BigBubby (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

120% Farbraum bis 1000cdr/m² bei vollkommen gleichmäßiger Ausleuchtung. Schwarz ist ganz schwarz auch in dunklen Räumen.
24-50Zoll (7.680 x 4.320). HDMI (mit 22.2 Kanal unterstützung) und DVI eingang. Matter Rahmen oder Rahmenlos. 
Sichtwinkel 175° horizontal und vertikal. Inputlag unter 5ms. Reaktionszeit unter 5ms. 240hz (nicht interpoliert).  Nicht dicker als 5 cm.
Das ganze am besten für 100€


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

1000 cd/m² in dunklen Räumen  
Ich finde meine ~400 cd/m² maximum schon in hellen Räumen eindeutig zu viel und da bin ich bei weitem nicht der einzige.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

direkteinstrahlung und 3d. dazu soll er die 500 auch nach 5 jahren haben. er könnte also 50% verlieren.


----------



## Spinal (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Wieso sollte er? Wahrscheinlich wird er mit LEDs beleuchtet, da geht meines Wissens nach nichts verloren.
Aber ist dein Traummonitor, was sollen wir da reinquatschen  Ich finde zb. diese ganzen hohen Auflösungen quatsch, solange nicht alle Programme so ausgelegt sind, dass sie immer die gleiche Schriftgröße haben und mit steigender Auflösung nur "runder" werden.

bye
Spinal


----------



## BigBubby (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Das ist die auflösung und die kanäle einer japanischen entwicklung als potentieller nachfolger von hdtv.

Ich geh wegen der farben und dem schwarz mit der reaktionszeit und dem blickwinkel von oleds aus.


----------



## pezituner (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

27''
2560 x 1600 (16:10)
matt (auch der Rahmen)
schmaler Rahmen (eyefinity)
Displayport + HDMI
Höhenverstellbar
Kleiner Standfuß


----------



## Jolly91 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

23"/24"

2560/1600
matt
64bit Farbtiefe (LOL)
Drehbar
USB-Hub
S-PVA
120HZ

Das beste nur maximal 9ms Reaktionszeit 

Eine 95-99%ige Farbabdeckung, perfekte Ausleuchtung, kein Surren, kein Brummen.

Und der kostet dann um die 500€.


----------



## BigBubby (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

64bit farbtiefe? Es gibt jetzt ja kaum welche die über 12bit kommen. Wie gut, dass du das geLOLt hast


----------



## Jolly91 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Klar, es gibt ja bis zu 48bit, sei es nur im Scan, Kino oder Druckbereich, ich will 64bit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Bei Monitoren wird die Farbtiefe pro Subpixel angegeben. Ein echtes 12 Bit Panel (was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht kenne - nur 10 Bit) gibt somit 36 Bit Farbtiefe aus. Wenn Softwareseitig noch Alpha mit reingezählt wird (vergleiche 24Bit=32Bit), entspricht es sogar 48 Bit. 64 Bit wären dann vermutlich 16 Bit pro Subpixel - anstelle der normalen 8 Bit. Einen Sinn würde so ein Monitor aber imho nicht einmal dann machen, wenn man passende Zuspieler hätte, bekanntermaßen haben viele Leute nichtmal mit 6 Bit ein Problem.


----------



## xthomas26x (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

Ich habe den Acer F20 der optisch einfach Top ist.  Leider geht der langsam kaputt nach 5 Jahren! 

Überlege als nachfolger den Acer S243HLAbmii zu Kaufen.  

Laut Media Markt hat der eine Reaktionszeit von 8ms.  Bei Alternate steht aber 2ms. Kann mir einer sagen was jetzt richtig ist?


----------



## Joel-92 (26. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

- 27"
- evtl. eine Version mit Touchscreen und eine Version ohne 
- LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung
- Viele Anschlussmöglichkeiten, mehrere HDMI / DVI Eingänge 
- USB-Hub
- Höhenverstellbar
- Neigbar
- Mattes Display und matter Rahmen
- Standfuß abnehmbar für Wandmontage
- Schmaler Rahmen
- Hochwertige Lautsprecher integriert


----------



## Joel-92 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*



xthomas26x schrieb:


> Ich habe den Acer F20 der optisch einfach Top ist.  Leider geht der langsam kaputt nach 5 Jahren!
> 
> Überlege als nachfolger den Acer S243HLAbmii zu Kaufen.
> 
> Laut Media Markt hat der eine Reaktionszeit von 8ms.  Bei Alternate steht aber 2ms. Kann mir einer sagen was jetzt richtig ist?


 
Schau auf der Herstellerseite


----------



## biohaufen (27. Februar 2012)

Der perfekte Monitor :

-24 Zoll
-S-IPS (Am besten AMOLED, aber das wäre zu teuer)
-MATT
-Extrem Dünner Rahmen in Schwarz
-LED
-Sehr geringer Stromverbrauch 
-Full HD oder besser
-Wireless Display, also HDMI nur kabellos
- Mit 2 USB 3.0 Anschlüssen xD
- Höhenverstellbar
- Metallrahmen am besten gebürstetes Aluminium oder einfach Matt 
- Glasfuß oder Metallfuß
- Kein Spulenfiepen
- Sehr gute Ausleuchtung
- optional: So eine Art Ambilight


----------



## Torr Samaho (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

bevor man s-ips auf 120 hz kriegt, werden eher oled-monitore marktreif (marktreifer als derzeit).
siehe, samsung hat kürzlich seine lcd-sparte ausgegliedert, dafür forschen die an oleds. warum noch in eine alte technik mit wenig potenzial investieren, wenn die neue mehr verspricht.
habe derzeit einen 120 hz full-hd. auf 27" gestreckt ist diese auflösung eher wenig. es würde mir erst mal reichen, wenn man 120 hz mit 2560 x 1440 oder 1600 pixeln auflösung hinkriegt. sollte zumindest über displayport gehen. das geht wohl nur mit tn-panels, aber die meisten hier spielen wohl eher als das sie grafik bearbeiten. das sollte dann reichen, bis oled die technik ablöst.


----------



## Jack ONeill (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*

-24"
-natürlich Full HD
-LED Backlight
-Höhenverstellbar
-Kabelmanagement

und für mich auch wichtig einen sehr kleinen Rahmen. Nur so kann man mehr als einen nutzten ohne das es stört

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Umfrage: Wie müsste der perfekte Monitor aussehen?*



Torr Samaho schrieb:


> bevor man s-ips auf 120 hz kriegt, werden eher oled-monitore marktreif (marktreifer als derzeit).



S-IPS mit 120 Hz Ansteuerung könnte man morgen auf den Markt bringen (wenn man wollte - wobei es afaik schon 1-2 Monitore mit der Kombination gibt/gab). Falls du S-IPS mit real <10 ms Reaktionszeit meinst, dann ist "eher" leicht untertrieben. Overdrive-freies S-IPS hat in den 6 Jahren, die zwischen meinem Dell 2001 FP und meinem HP ZR24w so wenig zugelegt, dass sichtbare Unterschiede in der Schlierenbildung eher auf den höheren Kontrast denn geringeres Nachleuchten zurückgehen. Alles, was auf dem Papier kürzere Werte erreicht, erkauft die über Overdrive und Artefakte.
Wenn man in der Geschwindigkeit weitermacht (imho macht man gar nichts mehr), dann ist SED/FED marktreif, bevor S-IPS <10 ms erreicht


----------

